# بعض الشركات المصنعة لمعدات Geothermal Energy



## حسين الزيدي (12 فبراير 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء

هذه بعض المواقع للشركات في الولايات المتدة الأمريكية والعالم الرائدة في مجال تصنيع معدات أستخدام طاقة باطن الأرض للتدفئة والتبريد وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وعلى نطاق تجاري منافس بالأسعار,وتحوي على مواضيع علمية وشروحات مفيدة جدآ حول أستخدام هذه الطاقة .
مع تحياتي

م. حسين الزيدي

الروابط: www.climatemaster.com
www.dwightsgeothermal.com
www.ormat.com 
www.geothermaldiy.com 
www.geothermal-biz.com
www.geoexchange.us


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 فبراير 2008)

الا يوجد شركات عربية

او شركات اجنبية فى الوطن العربى


----------



## حسين الزيدي (12 فبراير 2008)

*بعض الشركات والمواقع للطاقة المتجددة والبيئة بالوطن العربي*

أخواني هذه بعض المواقع لشركات ومنظمات تعمل في مجال الطاقة والبيئة في الوطن العربي


www.gesolar.com
UAE
www.solaregypt.com
Egypt
www.bezra.com
www.greenpeace/lebanon/ar
Lebanon
www.afedonline.org
المنتدى العربي للبيئة والتنمية
www.mectat.com.lb
مجلة البيئة والتنمية/لبنان (بأدارة المهندس نجيب صعب الخبير بشؤون البيئة والطاقة)
www.friendsofdemocracy.net 
مجلة أصدقاء البيئة (وزارة البيئة العراقية)
www.ennow.net
شبكة البيئة الآن الألكترونية (مصر)


----------



## مهندس حطاب (23 فبراير 2008)

جهد كبير بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي حسين

هل لديك اي معارف في شركات عربية ؟


----------



## es_shark2005 (23 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك
الطاقة المتجددة مهم جدا خصوصا وانها متوفرة فى بلادنا العربية وايضا بعد ان اوضح العلماء ان الطاقة الغير متجددة ستنفذ بعد عدد ليس بالكثير من السنوات فأرجو من اخواننا العرب الاهتمام بالطاقة المتجددة خصوصا وانها البديل الوحيد للطاقة الغير متجددة


----------



## الحاج حسن (8 أبريل 2009)

نرجو من الاخوة الكرام الافادة بعناوين الشركات الصينية المتخصصة بمجال الطاقة البديلة


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عيسى الرفاعي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي حسين الله يعطيك العافية ولكن لي رجاء لك ولجميع اعضاء الملتقى اتمنى مساعدتي في ايجاد موضوع بحث للمباشرة برسالة دكتوراة بالطاقة الشمسية والطاقات المتجددة باسرع وقت ممكن.


----------

